# Sharp pickles.



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2019)

Afternoon all. Here is something I've been working on for a bit in small batches. I got it to where I like them. They are spicy. But not over powering. This made a 2.5 quart batch.
For the brine:
2 quarts apple cider vinegar
1/2 quart water
2 TBS Dill seed
1/2 cup kosher or pickling salt.
Put all this in a non-reactive pot and bring to boil.
In each jar layer slices of cucumber and Jalapenos. The Jalapenos are cored and seeds removed. If you want the pickles real warm. Then leave them with the seeds.
Add to each jar:
1 tsp dried dill
1/2 tsp dried Horseradish power.
1/2 tsp dill seed
1/2 tsp mustard seed.
1/2 tsp dried minced onion.
Proper amount of Alum. 1/4 tsp in the quart jars. 1/8 tsp in the pint jar.
For the pint jar just use half the spices.
Pour hot brine in jars to 1/4 - 1/2" from top. Then vacuum seal if you wish.
These will sit 5 days before trying.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks and sounds good. Just curious, why not Fresh Dill and Onions? Thanks for sharing your work...JJ


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 1, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks and sounds good. Just curious, why not Fresh Dill and Onions? Thanks for sharing your work...JJ


Thanks. I didn't care for how the fresh dill looked at the store. Limp and some of them were turning black in spots. And when I started making them the onions we had in the pantry had taken on a life form of their own! It was strange this year. For I could not find any dill flowers to be had. Perhaps next year I'll grow some of my own.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Very nice!



Thank you. If you're into really dill and somewhat spicy pickles. Then you should try this. Plus, the Jalapenos are excellent on pizzas and burritos.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 1, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks. I didn't care for how the fresh dill looked at the store. Limp and some of them were turning black in spots. And when I started making them the onions we had in the pantry had taken on a life form of their own! It was strange this year. For I could not find any dill flowers to be had. Perhaps next year I'll grow some of my own.


That's right. I like to make sweet *fire* pickles out of store bought dill slices. I also do sweet *fire* jalapenos out of store bought sliced pickled jalapenos. Get both in gallon jars.  Running low. I will do some soon and post the recipe. Take care.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> That's right. I like to make sweet *fire* pickles out of store bought dill slices. I also do sweet *fire* jalapenos out of store bought sliced pickled jalapenos. Get both in gallon jars.  Running low. I will do some soon and post the recipe. Take care.



I've been hearing of people buying jars of pickles and adding horseradish to them. Which got me to thinking about what I'm doing now. But, I've never heard of what you do. I'll be waiting to see your recipe and how to post.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 1, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've been hearing of people buying jars of pickles and adding horseradish to them. Which got me to thinking about what I'm doing now. But, I've never heard of what you do. I'll be waiting to see your recipe and how to post.


I think you will like it.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I think you will like it.



I'm pretty intrigued with it. But the sweet fire jalapenos has really gotten my attention.


----------

